# Do new drivers get more requests?



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Probably not, but I don't think any of us could prove it one way or another. Who knows what they're really programming behind closed doors? 

I just have a hunch that Uber filters out seasoned drivers in favor of pleasing the newbie, so that they will stay on. I'm skeptical, because the place I moved to is so horrible. There are so few ride requests in relation to how many new drivers there are, to the point where I can't understand why drivers would want to be out. 

I'm in a city of over 100,000 people, yet it's so bad that I doubt I could get 20 rides per month if I left the app on all my waking hours for a month. I don't think anyone could get their new driver bonus, because you can't even reach 20 rides in the time frame they give you. I might be wrong, but if I am, then I'm not wrong by much. Requests are super rare here.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

I have the same feeling they can turn those knobs any way they want to shape behavior patterns.


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Probably not, but I don't think any of us could prove it one way or another. Who knows what they're really programming behind closed doors?
> 
> I just have a hunch that Uber filters out seasoned drivers in favor of pleasing the newbie, so that they will stay on. I'm skeptical, because the place I moved to is so horrible. There are so few ride requests in relation to how many new drivers there are, to the point where I can't understand why drivers would want to be out.
> 
> I'm in a city of over 100,000 people, yet it's so bad that I doubt I could get 20 rides per month if I left the app on all my waking hours for a month. I don't think anyone could get their new driver bonus, because you can't even reach 20 rides in the time frame they give you. I might be wrong, but if I am, then I'm not wrong by much. Requests are super rare here.


Yes they can & do. It's been proven many times over here when they had the guarantees.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Super G said:


> Yes they can & do. It's been proven many times over here when they had the guarantees.


You're kidding! I want to see this "proof"


----------

